# Camping in Ireland



## 116800 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All,
I am new to this site and would like to say that i have found some useful information regarding camping in Ireland. I am leaving on the 24th Sept-15th Oct. I plan to travel through all counties of ireland. If anyone can let me know of any interesting sites that are worth a visit then i sure would appreciate it.
Dav8


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Dav8, have a look here for some ideas,what kind of sites are you looking for?kid friendly/quiet/....


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dav8, we have just completed a tour mainly of N. Ireland and a very pleasant trip it was even though the weather was against us quite often.

Have a look at the blog i have written for some ideas, it may help you in your travels and i hope you enjoy it as much as we did.

http://quinn-travels.sosblog.com/

There are some pictures available in my photo album.

Regards

Bob


----------



## 116800 (Sep 20, 2008)

*re-camping in Ireland*

Thanks both for your help and have noted a few places that you have mentioned so will hopefully find them and have just a good a time has yourselves. I've found the page of campsites for Ireland and have noted the sat nav co-ordinates for most of the wild camp sites listed throughout Ireland.
Dav8


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Dave,
Firstly let me welcome you in advance to our wonderful little country. The weather is finally settling down so hopefully it will be good when you get here.

I hope you can be successful in 'doing' all 26/32 counties. You must realise that driving distances and driving times are a bit different to what you are used to in UK especially on the west coast and in rural areas. 
At this time of the years, roads should be quieter and tourisy regions are not too busy.

Check out (in no particular order) 
Derrynane/Caherdaniel County Kerry (On the Ring of Kerry route)
Beara Peninsula West Cork
Doolin to Kinvarra on the coast road County Clare/Galway
Lettermullan, Lettermore Connemara, County Galway
Around Lough Corrib (large Lake area) County Galway
Clew Bay area County Mayo
Belmullet County Mayo
Mullaghmore County Sligo
Coastal County Donegal
North and East Antrim coast (Northern Ireland)

Actually these are in order, starting on the south west coast and working up along, but really these are the most scenic areas in the country.

That should keep you busy for a few days!!

Have fun
Ca


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

*ireland touring*

would stay clear of Dublin area, have been broken into twice in this area, and yes it was toursit attrractions such as Malahide Castle . West Coast is much nicer and well worth visiting, Wetsport, Kerry,Killarney. and also the North, Causeway Coast, Glens of Antrim Coast, Aires site in bROUGHSHANE cO aNTRIM WHERE you will find m/homers at any day of the week.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

you will not have a heap of choice for registered sites when you come, as most will be closed. the camping ireland website will give opening dates

Noel


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.irishferries.com/HTMLemail/uk/template-uk.html
I have just had this emailed to me

Then head to my favourite place
http://www.killarneynationalpark.ie/
South and west of the town of Killarney in Co. Kerry is an expanse of rugged mountainous country. This includes the McGillycuddy's Reeks, the highest mountain range in Ireland which rise to a height of over 1000 metres. At the foot of these mountains nestle the world famous lakes of Killarney. Here where the mountains sweep down to the lake shores, their lower slopes covered in woodlands, lies the 10,236 hectare (26,000 acres), Killarney National Park . The distinctive combination of mountains, lakes, woods and waterfalls under ever changing skies gives the area a special scenic beauty.

I have just got to get back and visit here and then head North as I would like to see the Giant Causeway :lol: 
I saw Franks Pictures and it looks so fascinating


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from a 2 week tour of the emerald isle. Caught the ferry from Stranraer to Belfast then made our way down to Dublin where we spend 3 days visiting friends. We then cut across country to Galway, then onto Achill Island, Sligo, Co Donegal and lastly to Ballyness in the north before heading back to the ferry in Belfast. Weather was a bit unpredictable, from in the 80's to storms and high winds especially on the west coast. The scenary was fantastic and the people that we met were wonderful. We did the south coast 5 years ago and certainly Tralee and the Dingle peninsula is not to be missed. Most of the sites that we stayed at we got from the Camping Ireland booklet and has the majority of the sites in Ireland. If you want any further details then please do not hesitate to ping me.

Have a great time.

Andrew and Catherine


----------

